# Reloaded ICS v1.9b2 04/01/12 | UI Enhancements for CyanogenMod 9 | Update: theming



## rob43

For all phones running CyanogenMod 9



















*FEATURES*

Transparency

Status Bar Layout

Date Format

Brightness Control

Horizontal Recent Panel

Clock Location

Power Widget Enhancements

Tabbed Layout

Bottom Statusbar

Volume control

*Statusbar Theming*

*USAGE*

Reloaded ICS replaces the default user interfaces and adds many options for you to choose from.

Install CWM zip in recovery, clear dalvik cache, and reboot.

After reboot, click on the settings button in your expanded statusbar, or find the Reloaded ICS icon in your app drawer.

*REQUIREMENTS*

Any Deodexed CM9 ROM

*Reloaded ICS is not compatible with tablets.*

*DOWNLOADS*

Version 1.9b2​
Download

MD5: 8b3d691584ba53d3f585ede12b53cd1b

*DONATORS*

*Alexey B*

*Perka*

*drfr*

*mudferret*

Make sure you thank the people in the list above, their support and testing is the only reason I'm still doing this! 

I work on Reloaded ICS as a hobby, but as a student any small donation is really appreciated, you will also get added to the mailing list for testers to try out prereleases.



*CHANGELOG*

*April 2, 2012 - Version 1.9b2*

Restarting UI no longer necessary for changes

Theming

New app to allow better organization

Navigation bar customization (CM9 navbar editing patched in)

New wifi/3g/battery icons to allow for theming

Too many to list!

*Known issues:*

Power widget disappears when toggling tab layout, turn themes on/off to fix

Hard to see activity indicator on top of new wifi/3g icons

CM9 Torch toggle requires you to have torch app installed (net.cactii.flash2)
(not really an issue but listed here to avoid erroneous posts)

Wrong text being displayed on USB connecting for certain devices

*March 20, 2012 - Version 1.7*

Audio widget - volume slider in statusbar

Widget ordering, select how you want audio/backlight/power widget displayed

Hide auto-brightness button option

Date positioning options as requested

Large battery text style

Updated Reloaded Settings

*THANKS*

CyanogenMod Team

thebobp, Munfered, Recess, RATBORG (testing)

AOKP Team (Brightness Slider, Recents Panel)

htzs (new wifi/3g icons)

djdarkknight96 (power widget icons, 1.51)

Android Team​


----------



## shane1

Works on the d3 too! Awesome job


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody know if this will work on the HP Touchpad?

Edit: Works on Droid Bionic, gonna nandroid my Touchpad and test it now.


----------



## baliriot

yeay! works on LG P990! thank you!!!!


----------



## coppolla

Xaero252 said:


> Anybody know if this will work on the HP Touchpad?
> 
> Edit: Works on Droid Bionic, gonna nandroid my Touchpad and test it now.


im waiting for your answer 
thank you


----------



## roblav96

shane1 said:


> Works on the d3 too! Awesome job


great to know! thanks!!!


----------



## roblav96

whats the correct order to flash this with a new rom?



Code:


ROM > Reloaded ICS > gapps

OR



Code:


ROM > gapps > Reloaded ICS


----------



## baliriot

first thing first flash the ROM, you may use both should be fine... but to be safe: 
1- ROM 
2- GApps 
3- Reloaded


----------



## toyds123

not working in hp touchpad. how do i remove it? now my system ui always force closes


----------



## coppolla

toyds123 said:


> not working in hp touchpad. how do i remove it? now my system ui always force closes


reflash the rom without wipping anything


----------



## coppolla

can you port it to touchpad i think its not very hard i can give you systemui.apk from cm9 for touchpad


----------



## coppolla

https://www.box.net/shared/vcm4zcfgi4b96tl6gt5i
Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------



## asantaga

works on desireZ with Andromadus Alpha 13


----------



## jamminjon82

Works on droidx cm9 228 build with most current moto gapps. Thanks for this!


----------



## koreandutch

Using skank kang cm9 and it works. I like the mod. But there are some bugs though. Thanks!


----------



## keland44

nice works on my sgs1 running cm9 teamhacksung build 16


----------



## Formula84

Nice Job, are there any plans to bring the lockscreen layout changes over as well? Like Quad and OctoLock with custom targets? Would be sweet.


----------



## awolin

Working on x13thangelx's cm9 on DX


----------



## PacerguyDon

Working on Incredible 2 running Aeroeven's latest CM9 build as well.


----------



## Mr. Apocalypse

Works great on CM9 kang build for LG G2x, thanks!


----------



## gsu_golfer

Working on CM9 for DROID PRO

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu_golfer

Any chance we could see the ability to change the font size of the battery value?

Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## evoandroidevo

as soon as i get my phone back going to test on the evo 4G on a non cm9 rom as this look nice


----------



## rob43

coppolla said:


> Any chance we could see the ability to change the font size of the battery value?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk


very possible, thought about doing that but haven't had the time yet

also, my galaxy nexus just died, I'm pretty sure it's the flash drive, all those adb pushes must have taken its toll







reverted everything to stock and going to mail it into samsung so no official updates for a while...

in the meantime, here's the version I was working on when it died (has tabbed layout)

http://www.mediafire.com/?88cj0vjtbbca5yc

bug reports would be appreciated!


----------



## baliriot

tabbed layout on update-reloaded-1.3test-cm9 works fine with me... LG P990 CM9...


----------



## gsu_golfer

rob43 said:


> once I grab a tablet I might port it over
> 
> very possible, thought about doing that but haven't had the time yet
> 
> also, my galaxy nexus just died, I'm pretty sure it's the flash drive, all those adb pushes must have taken its toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverted everything to stock and going to mail it into samsung so no official updates for a while...
> 
> in the meantime, here's the version I was working on when it died (has tabbed layout)
> 
> http://www.mediafire...88cj0vjtbbca5yc
> 
> bug reports would be appreciated!


Looking good so far


----------



## gsu_golfer

Is there any way to make it default back to the notifications tab once you close the notification bar?

Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

First off, thank you haha. And second, could you add the option for custom values for transparency of the status bar?

Also if it's possible could you allow the transparency of the bar only on a wallpaper?


----------



## rob43

gsu_golfer said:


> First off, thank you haha. And second, could you add the option for custom values for transparency of the status bar?
> 
> Also if it's possible could you allow the transparency of the bar only on a wallpaper?


not sure, i'll check it out


----------



## ridzwanradzi

i've already flashed it but the mobile data and screen orientation toggle is not there. can someone help me ?


----------



## eskorpiao112

where is the donwload link of the rom??


----------



## gsu_golfer

You can add tested and working on Droid Pro


----------



## Felimenta97

Tested and working on Xperia X10 Mini Pro.

Xperia X10 Mini Pro with CM9 by paul-xxx


----------



## Jays2Kings

Also this is working on the Droid X. Thanks for the new update.


----------



## b16

Is there any new devices gett
ing added?


----------



## awolin

very cool. the only thing I would say though is that the on/off switch for sound is a bit confusing since it has 4 different settings. Sound on vibrate on, sound on vibrate off, sound off vibrate on and sound off vibrate off.


----------



## rob43

b16 said:


> Is there any new devices gett
> ing added?


This should work on all CM9 roms at the moment, it's device independent. Just adding to the list when people have said it works for them on specific devices that aren't officially supported


----------



## Cygnus

rob43 said:


> This should work on all CM9 roms at the moment, it's device independent. Just adding to the list when people have said it works for them on specific devices that aren't officially supported


Not working on galaxy Note, after applying "system UI" force closes and notification bar is gone


----------



## innesness

Great work, thanks a lot. I never flash a rom without this, haha. Any chance of custom carrier logo or text?


----------



## MongolPup

Droid X and Droid 2 Global are go.


----------



## Jays2Kings

There's a new update for this on the XDA version if this thread:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1531222



> *March 17, 2012 - Version 1.51*
> 
> *CM Repo Sync: 2012-03-17*
> 
> Fixed bottom statusbar animation glitches
> 
> Centered date due to popular demand
> 
> Settings button now takes you to Reloaded Settings
> (option available)
> 
> Reloaded Settings removed from drawer


----------



## gsu_golfer

Thanks. Sub'd to that thread.


----------



## remicks

Just a heads up, the XDA post is up to version 1.7 for those following this mod


----------



## innesness

^Thanks for that, much appreciated


----------



## rob43

OP updated, lot of new features. Enjoy!


----------



## nhlflash

This is great, working awesome on Droid X.

Is there anyway you can implement a Soft Key mod?

I am a big fan of the soft keys because the hardkeys on my droidx are getting warn out haha.

If you can't no worries, keep up the great work!


----------



## jawonder

i know this is for the pull down and status bar, it's very nice, could it be made with some sort of softkey mod i had "Honey comb" softkey mob and it went back to default after installing this. Thanks for your work.


----------



## jawonder

How do i get the Notification Toggles like you have them in the middle screen shot ?, can't seem to figure it out.

Edit :- Ok got it had to "Restart user interface" after selection.


----------



## kungpowchicken

Hi, I am a complete pillock. I was wondering if this also changes the softkeys (seeing as the screenshots are different) or is that something else?


----------



## tobapramudia

great !!!


----------



## neowiz73

holy f'n mother of .... 
Can't believe i just noticed this today, I was a flash-a-holic up until just now. This has everything i've ever hoped for... This is the coup de grace of mods.


----------



## mjwhitta

Is there any way this could be made to work with Gummy? Or does it already?

Gummy DX


----------



## neowiz73

I tested it on AOKP and it works somewhat, loads the default settings and if you press the settings button it crashes. and if it locks and goes to sleep it does a reboot.


----------



## Sonicfreak360

Is the link down or is it just me?

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick

Sonicfreak360 said:


> Is the link down or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


It's not just you.
See here for the latest: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1531222
The last two or so pages has some newer ones with changed battery icons.


----------



## netkillercat

another person that want this on there hp touchpad


----------



## Bazar6

XDA mods closed down the thread. Reason:


> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thread / Mod seems to have been abandoned / and /or OP is busy with life.[/background]
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thread Closed until OP requests it to be re-opened.[/background]


I hope someone can bring something like this back, I like the tablet toggles on my GNex with CM9


----------



## johnminator2468

does this work for aokp


----------



## Smcdo123

Any chance of getting a port to AOKP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

